

Hamburger Casserole Recipes FTW (lessons learned: ebook publishing) - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/02/hamburger-casse-1.php

======
atgm
Another mistake: not clearly linking your book in the article in case people
who read the article were interested in the book. I spent five minutes
skimming up and down trying to find a link to the book because I was
interested, but I couldn't find one.

I came here to write this comment when it finally occurred to me that your
image might link to the book itself.

Edit: A preview or something might be nice, too -- I'm not exactly
enthusiastic about buying it as an eBook without a preview after you talked
about all of the formatting/OCR errors...

Edit: I am completely dumb. I missed the link in the introduction.

